

Seven Ineffective Coding Habits of Many Programmers - ancatrusca
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/7-ineffective-coding-habits?utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=coding%20habits

======
contiver
I think he is right on most stuff. I don't really like curly braces on their
own line though, kinda separates the code too much unnecessarily.

But it's also harder to stay below the 80 cols on such a verbose language as
java, I sometimes feel it's better to just ignore it and place everything in a
single line (if it's greater than around 110 charecters then you really need
to split it or refactor something).

In C at least it's idiomatic to place qualifiers and return types in their own
line, leaving more space for the rest of the function signature, or you could
code in a less noisy language like Haskell too.

------
tom_park
Slides are also at: [http://www.slideshare.net/Kevlin/seven-ineffective-
coding-ha...](http://www.slideshare.net/Kevlin/seven-ineffective-coding-
habits-of-many-programmers)

------
serve_yay
This presentation could move a little faster, I think.

